# I Turned Seasonal!!!



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I did it... put a down payment on a seasonal site. The kids are very happy. I am not sure if I will like being at just one place. But I will not not put up a deck, If I want to take my camper. I will take my camper. What do you think about seasonal camping?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If it fits your needs, go for it. For us we belong to Thousand trail/outdoor world. That fits out need since we only work 8 days a month and have the time and leave to travel. As long as its a nice seasonal site with a pool and things to do, why not, its not like you could not cancel next year if you didnt want it.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would just remember to close the slides and awning before you leave.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats







I have seen some decks that you can still pull out if you wish....best of both worlds.

Thor


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We actually just went seasonal this year. We were camping at our favorite campground this summer and the owner had an unexpected opening. Rather than spend a lot of time tracking someone down, he offered it to us (we had been on the seasonal list for a couple years). We jumped at the site. Since then, we've pulled our camper out to go to Niagara Falls for a week and we're pulling it out a couple times this fall to go to Spring Gulch for the Pig Roast and then a Halloween weekend with friends that we had planned last year.

I'll tell you though, NOTHING beats just showing up at a great campground and not having to set up camp and un-pack. We pull in, raise our awning and then hubby starts a fire while I make some drinks. In 15 minutes we're relaxing without breaking into a sweat. Priceless!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

That sounds wonderful! Tell us more about the site. I'm so excited for you and the kids, and Digger to of course!

HEIDI


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

The site is at salem farm campground in Salem Ct. We went for the first time in the beginning of the summer. since then we camped at four other campgrounds and my kids always complain they want to go back to salem farms. I knew for sure this weekend when our friends left on sunday, and all the other kids were gone that we would go seasonal. My kids still had a ball with no other kids to play with. It was just us. The owners are awesome. They are on top of everything and run a clean secure campground. I feel safe letting the kids go to the playground and walk around. I don't do that anywhere else. I always go with them. Cody's b-day is today he is 11 so having his mom hanging around is a downer. 
(everywhere we go the girls are chasing him around and I HATE THAT).

like I said, I want to make a few outback outings this year so I will leave tha campground to go elsewhere. But I figured if we camp at salem a lot. It would be the same price for weekends and a few weeks as the $1800. to go seasonal. Plus I could leave the camper there if I want for only $100 to store the thing. So it won't be in my driveway.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sia,
Congratulations on your new home for the Outback. sounds like you have made the right decision for you and your family. That is what we all should do, and you have done it.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Sia,

You continue to impress! Sounds like a well thought out plan, and I think it will work out great for you and the kids. Less time hooking up, setting up, breaking down. More time with family, with the occasional trip to rallies or vacation. Well done and good luck!

If we camp in CT again next year maybe we'll have to check out Salem Farm. We stayed at at Wilderness Lake in Willington for a week this summer so we could visit with my family and for our family reunion.

Carl


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sia......is the place a good location for a rally? Maybe you can start one in the spring, it will guarantee you will make it









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There's an idea but I thought there was a three hour drive minimum to attend a rally. That would be just over an hour for me. I may have to check that one out sometime I was a little disappointed in Seaport Campground last weekend maybe I should have gone there.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For some, it was 3 hr maximum, you just like to drive







I can relate to that...so do I.

So Sia, we will wait for the possibility answer









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Seasonal is GREAT!~
Got one season under our belts. Any questions...just ask!


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I am looking forward to it. it kills me though, the first time I towed I was so proud of myself. I get to the campground and a guy comes around while I was backing it in. (it wasn' t even close to even the first time.) finally I just pulled it in sideways I get out of the truck to check it and They guy is standing there with a beer in his hand. you could tell he had one tied on. He says, you a little women with a big set of [email protected] to be driving this rig by yourself. (in front of my children). I was shocked for a minute and answered him back, you will see how big they are when I run your A$$ over. He called me a name and walked away. Me and my son laughted. Bailey ran around saying [email protected] for the rest of the weekend. After that I refused to leave the camper uneven. It had to be pulled in perfect.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

10 points for putting him in his place









John


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We're looking at a seasonal site now, the owner is offering a 2000, 36 foot Four Winds Travel Trailer with a 12x8 deck, 12x30 screen porch, shed, 1997 golf cart with all the necessary items included in the camper for 23,900. We are going to look at the campground next weekend to see if we like it, then I'll give it consideration. I really love the traveling to different places, but for us, time is an issue. We are only able to take weekend trips, for the most part, and that limits our time actually enjoying the trip. I have seriously condidered a seasonal site at a quality campground for a while now....


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Went seasonal two years ago...best move we've made. We too said we'd not build a deck, then we did...another good move. I would recommend it to anyone. The major benefit is how much less work is involved. We can go on a dime because I always keep clothes down there and food in the fridge and pantry. Someone said pull your slide in....no one does that until they close up for winter where we are (Pomme de Terre Lake in Missouri Ozarks). So literally, we arrive, bring stuff in, put out awning (that covers deck) and turn on TV, AC etc.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sia said:


> ... He says, you a little women with a big set of [email protected] to be driving this rig by yourself. (in front of my children). I was shocked for a minute and answered him back, you will see how big they are when I run your A$$ over. He called me a name and walked away.


The extent of ignorance out there just shouldn't surprise us anymore....but, somehow, it still does








*YOU GO, GIRL!!!!*


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great story! Some people speak only what's on their 'narrow mind'.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sia, sent you a pm

upper right corner, new messages

John


----------

